# 2013 Winter KAL, Spring Forward socks!



## gone-a-milkin

13 knitters! What a beautiful bunch, too!

The pattern is : http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTspringforward.html

After a carefully random drawing tonight here is the list of knitters and their recipients.
The name that follows yours is the one you will be knitting for.
The name previous to yours is the person making socks for you. Pretty cool, huh? 



Knitter .............................Recipient (size)

Svenska Flicka...................Shazza (8)

Shazza.............................MullersLaneFarm (7.5)

MullersLaneFarm................TNnative (9/9.5)

TNnative..........................jdog1222 (8.5)

jdog1222..........................gone-a-milkin (8.5)

gone-a-milkin....................mamajohnson (8)

mamajohnson....................Wind in Her Hair (7.5)

Wind in Her Hair................betty modin (9/9.5)

betty modin.....................Marchwind (9)

Marchwind......................canadiangirl (8)

canadiangirl....................hercsmama (8.5)

hercsmama.....................rileyjo (8)

rileyjo............................Svenska Flicka (8)


Okay! That is how the slips of paper came out of the hat. 
Please check in on this thread so your partner knows you have seen it.

Feel free to ask any and all sock knitting questions.
Also, take a million photos of your work! and dont be shy about going off-topic on this thread. 
I think we could take it up at least 13 pages with our banter. That is perfectly legal. :dance:
Folks who are knitting along but not swapping are perfectly welcome to contribute, as are the people who are merely cheering from the sidelines. 
Everyone with anything to say about the project should just belt it out.
Why not? 

The finish date to aim for with this project is the first day of SPRING!
March 20th.
It will be up to the sender to find out the address and ship the sock to their recipient. Do that by PM, obviously. 

If you end up with a personal emergency that prevents you ever finishing this project, please let me know. 
We can avoid any "naughty swappers" that way and it will not be held against you.
Also, if your partner does NOT contact you at any point and you get worried: let me know THAT. 
Just tell me, no big deal. :angel:

Most of all? HAVE FUN!!
Okay, lets go!


----------



## mamajohnson

woooooohooooo!!!! It looks to me like I get to be a privileged person, receive some GAM socks! oh the perfection!

AND I get to knit for WIHH! Ok, WIHH, I know your allergic to pink....any other preference? I'm going for soft and squishy....color of your choice!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Just for that I will be sure to make a bunch of silly mistakes on them! :heh:


----------



## hercsmama

I'm here!
Ok Rileyjo, I know you like Sqooshie socks, but that's all I know. How about colors??


----------



## canadiangirl

Hey there hercsmama, I'm heading over to the yarn shop -- I know your not allergic to anything but any colours you wear a lot of?


----------



## Marchwind

Ummmm, my size is wrong on there, if its Betty who is knitting for me, I'm about a size 9 . Betty I'd be happy with anything you come up with.

Canada girl let me know what colors you like and if you have any allergies. I have cats and dogs at home so Im sure you'll some of them will be incorporated in someway . But Im not a smoker so no worries there.


----------



## hercsmama

Canadiangirl , I'm pretty much an any color kinda gal. I do have a special place for teals. Anything in that whole blue/ green spectrum.
I'm excited! This is going to be awesome!!!:icecream:


----------



## canadiangirl

Good- all set to go pet the wool : ) That's always a fun trip. Marchwind I'm ok with anything except straight up pink, (I don't mind it in a colourway), dog and cat hair is part of the norm here lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind, I fixed your shoe size. Sorry about that!


----------



## TNnative

jdog1222 - What colors do you like?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

TNnative ... If you go to SvenskaFlicka's website, and pick 2 or 3 of your favorite Wilde Sock yarn, I can still surprise you with one of them!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hee-hee! My website is now new and improved and the yarn page is less confusing! Yay!

I love Wildefoote too. So much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Shoe Size to Sock Length conversion:

'columns' are US shoe size, Inches, CM, Eur shoe size

US ........ IN ........ CM ....... EUR
5 ......... 8-5/8 .... 22 ........ 36
6 ......... 9 .......... 23 ........ 37
7 ......... 9-1/4 .... 23.5 ...... 38
8 ......... 9-5/8 .... 24.5 ...... 39
9 ......... 10 ........ 25.5 ...... 40
10 ........ 10-1/4 .. 26 ........ 41 

For half sizes, use the measurement for the next whole size. for wide width sizes, go up one whole size.


----------



## TNnative

Cyndi,

I sent you a pm with my two favorite colors of the Wildfoot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Who has gotten started already? :teehee:

I am looking at this sparkly blue yarn in my stash thinking hmmm...


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I also *STILL!!* have a skein of Zauberball, crazy schoppel-wolle in the U boot colorway...
this will make 2 socks that are NOT the same. :teehee:

What do you think mamaj?


----------



## Falls-Acre

I've cast on one sock to my new needles and managed the first round. Now I'm wavering over whether or not to try adding the second sock to the needles. They work so well with that one sock on it! But I know me too well. Maybe I'll finish that sock, but then will I actually manage to get the other sock started?! Hmmm... :teehee:


----------



## betty modin

What fun-to knit for Marchwind and to be knitted for by WIHH! I'm good with any color really. I usually knit in muted shades for myself..but a pair of 'wild' socks is always fun.

Now I need to go see what I have in my stash for Marchwind's socks....
I have some silver handspun shetland that just might be the right gauge for those socks, and some great commerical alpaca blend that might give the right gauge as well. I'm off to check-might need a trip to town over the weekend!

betty


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> Just for that I will be sure to make a bunch of silly mistakes on them! :heh:


:bow: Who could ask for better? Mistakes by GAM..... sounds great!


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> I also *STILL!!* have a skein of Zauberball, crazy schoppel-wolle in the U boot colorway...
> this will make 2 socks that are NOT the same. :teehee:
> 
> What do you think mamaj?


ok, I have a weirdness.... if they are a stripy yarn, they have to at least start the same.... or it gets my ADD in a weird spot. LOL! I have frogged LOTS of socks and started knitting way way down in the skien so they match.

Blue, is the love of my life. I think you already knew that!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I think I already knew that you wouldn't really like the crazyball too. :teehee:
Dont worry, I will find something that will work. :kissy:


----------



## canadiangirl

mamaj- I totally do the same thing! Can not handle it if they don't start in the exact same spot! I could probably wear a pair that were different but couldn't work them like that lol OCD


----------



## Shazza

Cyndi I have a sock blend made up by a local Raveller...BFL/Silk/Texel....its in a cream color which is its natural color....I can either dye the yarn before I knit your socks or I could dye them after I knit them....hmmmm what do you think?
This is color of the yarn


----------



## Marchwind

Uh Oh! Canadagirl I am so not into making things match up :sob::sob: I just ordered the yarn for your socks too :sob: I don't know if it has stripes or is it will be blotchy. Should I cancel or change the order to be a solid color? Please let me know.

Svenskaflicka hold my order please until I can get back to you, if you can do that. Thanks!


----------



## hercsmama

I'm gonna get matching socks! I'm gonna get matching socks! Nannie nannie boo boo!:icecream:
Still haven't heard from Rileyjo on colors..I'll send her a pm and see if she has a preference.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Marchwind said:


> Svenskaflicka hold my order please until I can get back to you, if you can do that. Thanks!


I will hold your order, of course!

Also, I will PM you a picture of some standard socks I knit with that yarn. (Yep, made my sample store socks that very color, lol!) Then you can decide.


----------



## Caren

I made some simple stitch markers yesterday to use for my socks.

I am a little nervous be cause I knit plain socks with a recipe now I am trying fancy lace socks with a pattern!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

gone-a-milkin said:


> Who has gotten started already? :teehee:


STILL waiting for the yarn from Kelsie ...

whadaya mean I only ordered it yesterday ... it isn't here yet?!?!?

:trollface


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Shazza said:


> r...BFL/Silk/Texel....its in a cream color which is its natural color....I can either dye the yarn before I knit your socks or I could dye them after I knit them....hmmmm what do you think?


Ooooooh. :icecream:

I like the natural color! The pattern will look great with that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Caren said:


> I am a little nervous be cause I knit plain socks with a recipe now I am trying fancy lace socks with a pattern!





Wind in Her Hair said:


> Caren, you can do it - no reason to be nervous. This is gonna be fun!


You'll see, Caren. About half way through this pattern, you'll put away the stitch markers and be knitting the sock without the pattern.


----------



## JDog1222

Does anyone think this yarn is ugly or will look strange knit with this pattern? :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MullersLaneFarm said:


> STILL waiting for the yarn from Kelsie ...
> 
> whadaya mean I only ordered it yesterday ... it isn't here yet?!?!?
> 
> :trollface


Hold yer horses! lol! I just packed it up and I'm waiting for the mailman to pick it up. 

:cute:

I have to wait for yarn too. I sold all but one of the skeins of the color I am going to use, and don't want to start with just one skein in a handpaint in case the dyelots are a little different. (Usually they're pretty close, but I'm doing my best on this and don't want to chance anything!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

jdog, that is a cool colorway.
The variagated look of it will be just fine. 

I cant wait to see how it knits up.


----------



## canadiangirl

Marchwind- it's all good lol- I can enjoy wearing them fro sure -I just would have a hard time knitting them. I have another pair given to me that are different and I wear them weekly : ) I am mildly OCD- I have to frog inches upon inches if I see an error or it will bug me and I can't finish the piece, but if given a finished piece I never notice errors. I can't begin to explain all the idiosyncracies I try not to let take over my days- like sweeping the floor from one corner to the next and having to start over if interrupted, hanging all clothes from light to dark colours in the closet. I have all soaps arranged in alphabetical order on my storeroom shelves and when I make/wrap them must also arrange my day alphabetically. I am much better than I was say 5 years ago- I was completely unable to eat in restaurants because I couldn't see the kitchens. Unfortunately my oldest DD has a few of my "oddities", actually which was why I picked up knitting again- among a few other things, she would not wear socks ...umm we live in Canada, and really should do that in the winter, especially for ice skating etc. She couldn't handle the feel of synthetic fibers so I took her to a wool shop and she picked out a lovely cashmere and she actually wore them : ) First pair she'd leave on her feet in years. So I knit several sets for her and a few top ups each year now : )
So anyway sorry just knit away, I'll love them especially since I didn't knit them. That might make sense only to someone who has my same affliction.


----------



## JDog1222

SWEET.......I'm getting started!!!!


----------



## rileyjo

Hi hercsmama!

I think the colour should be something that YOU like...since I want you to enjoy knitting it.

I dont like brights that much. I love my Quaker greys and soft, dark colours. I like anything denim or tweedy or a natural shade.
But go nuts if thats what you feel.

For my knittee, Svenksa Flicka, 
I have a spinner/dyer in town that I'd like to support. She has a group on Rav and goes by the name of Turtlepurl yarns.
She has an etsy shop. Please have a look and pick something out.
Then I can go visit her and have a good excuse to buy something for me too!


----------



## hercsmama

Well now. I think I have the perfect stuff for you Rileyjo!!
I'm excited and off to cast on!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oooooh, RileyJo, I'm positively drooling over all that yarn! Oh wow! 

I'd say I pick Garnet, out of the sock yarns, if she's mysteriously sold out of that I'll go for the Enchanted Forrest.

Also, I have added her to my favorites on Etsy. I may have to even get yarn from her someday!


----------



## Falls-Acre

With great trepidation I cast on the stitches for the second sock and added them to the needles. The yarn I'm using was gifted to me by someone who decided it was too fine for her to use. She'd split it into 2 balls. It's a pretty blend of reds, browns, and oranges. Kind of fall-ish imho. I'll see about some photos.

Even though I've got an early start, I'm really worried about this KAL because I'm so slow knitting. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## betty modin

I've pulled out the 'possibilities' and will cast on and start this evening-Marchwind, I think I'm going with the silver shetland homespun. The other two are a turquoise merino superwash blend and a muted blue alpaca wool blend...what do you think?
betty


----------



## mamajohnson

WIHH! I can't find all my sock yarn. OH THE STRESS!! 
(not) shucks, guess I will have to buy some..... :shrug:

I have to WAIT of all things, until next week so I have some money.
But, asap I will be ordering. Have my eye on some of Svens' yarn.

And! I won't have to buy needles. ((rats)) 
I reorganized all my knitting stuff,,, well,,, almost all. And found I have about 4 sets of #2 dpns. Who knew? lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am waiting for yarn in the mail too. :bored:

But in the meantime, I balled up the Crazyball and started a pair with it. 
Oh my goodness, it is very beautiful (and completely crazy). :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B

JDog,

I love that color!! I love most knit pick yarns :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I did Frazzle's shawl pattern in a Zauber Crazy ball .... just LOVE the colors!!


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm off! Casting on a lovely Spud and Chloe fine yarn in Dolphin. : ) Love the colour! I bought extra...and some cottons to work on the chickens and some marked down mohairs...and could have stayed longer petting the wools. Love my LYS : ) but need to not go there too often lol.


----------



## Miz Mary

My yarn is here ! I am going to do these toe up , casting on today !


----------



## Caren

I cast on yesterday. I hung out at the yarn shop for most of the day. I love going there but it is to crazy to work on anything, I messed the toe up and debating on if I should tear it out or not.


----------



## Lythrum

I picked up my yarn today too, it is 'Sherbet' colored.  My cousin's wife's favorite color is pink, and this was the prettiest. 



So I'm casting on too!

Edited cause I can't spell!:gaptooth:


----------



## hercsmama

Well, I thought I had the perfect one in my stash. But sad to say, it isn't working out to well. I'm afraid it's just a bit to heavy. So, I ordered some fabulous knit picks hand painted Stroll in the Coffee Shop colorway! Sooooo pretty!


----------



## mamajohnson

Beautiful yarns!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wow, I love all the yarns so far!

I'm still waiting on mine to get here. It can't come soon enough! In the meantime I'm trying to finish some other projects I've been working on.


----------



## featherbottoms

So see, this thread is the one reason I originally wanted to learn how to knit. My husband keeps asking me if I've gotten his socks made yet - I keep telling him you don't WEAVE socks!

Ya'll are just so talented.

(but I don't want to learn to knit, I just want the socks :icecream: )


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You know... there are some very old fashioned stockings that were made of cut and sewn material. They had quite a knack to them. I need to try to make some one of these days, just because. Maybe you _could_ weave socks, lol!


----------



## chickenista

I have a vision... A circular frame, attached top and bottom, warp vertical and going round and round and round and round with the weft. 
Hmmmmmm.... a decrease/increase action along the heel or sewn heels..
Hmmmmmm..... seems like it COULD be possible.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Bundling up in my FR sweater to go sit by the mailbox today for my yarn.


----------



## featherbottoms

OK chickenista, I see some of those smallish embroidery frames, take them apart and run your warp through them, the put them back together and weave around and around and around. You could get the really small ones for the heel and foot. I see those at the thrift stores a lot..... hmmmm.... I wonder how you would hold them upright and straight so you could weave around and around.....

Sorry, thread drift.

edited to add - so you end up with a tube sock kinda thing. But then you have the problem of getting it back OFF the frames.


----------



## featherbottoms

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Bundling up in my FR sweater to go sit by the mailbox today for my yarn.



I've seen those pictures of his sweaters. You don't NEED to bundle up in them. Just wear them. I sure don't see how he makes one of those things so fast.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Will warm up my fingers by finish up the Haruni shawl then start on TNnative's socks because

THE YARN CAME!!

I took pictures but need to recharge the camera battery ....


----------



## rileyjo

I had a peek at the Stroll in the Coffee Shop yarn. I am in love!
That pleases me no end. 
I have never looked that the Knit Picks site until today. Wow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

So. My yarn order came and the one colorway I was anticipating to use for mamaj's socks was NOT in it. 

So I am *still* waiting for it. 
It must not be time for me to start yet. :sob:

Actually, I am working up the Crazyball pair and I will take a pic of those ones tomorrow,
just so you can see that I am doing "something".


----------



## mamajohnson

Ya'll are way ahead of me. I am doing nothing until I get paid next week. Especially since I can't seem to locate that sock yarn I had.


----------



## Marchwind

Since I'm the slowest of all of you in the knitting department don't worry about not starting yet. I'm waiting on my yarn too 

GAM I'm very interested in seeing your sock made with that crazy yarn. How did you like knitting with it? I found it to be harsh on my hands and sticky. Mine is still in ball rom waiting to be used for something.


----------



## hercsmama

I decided to play with the pattern last night. Just because, dontcha know.
This is done on #1's with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino, a bit bulky, but I think they will be nice around the house. Or maybe for sleeping in..
Hopefully my yarn will get here in the next few days, as I can't wait to get the "real" pair started!


----------



## hercsmama

Just FYI, that's not technically pink!!! It's a dusky rose...so not pink!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm waiting on yarn too! Still!

But, I've been knitting some of the Hermione socks for my friend in England while I wait. Self-striping yarn is _great_ for that pattern, not so much for the KAL pattern...


----------



## featherbottoms

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'm waiting on yarn too! Still!
> 
> But, I've been knitting some of the Hermione socks for my friend in England while I wait. Self-striping yarn is _great_ for that pattern, not so much for the KAL pattern...


Will you please post a pic of these when you are finished


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Sure! I'd be happy to!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

And so it begins.

Instead of the twisted rib, I did 10 rows of 2x1 (2 knit, 1 purl) rib.

First 12 rows of pattern:











First 24 rows of pattern:










I wasn't sure I was liking the way the yarn looked in the ribbing, but I'm loving it in the pattern!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

This yarn isn't giving me any grief at all.
It is a bit 'sturdy' feeling, a lot like Berroco Sox.
The colors are just lovely and it is just a touch finer than most sock yarns.
It is making a very nice fabric on size 1's.
My mom paid a LOT of moeny for this yarn, I think that is why I was sort of scared of it for so long?

Anyhow, I have them divided for the heel now.


----------



## TNnative

MullersLaneFarm said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> Instead of the twisted rib, I did 10 rows of 2x1 (2 knit, 1 purl) rib.
> 
> First 12 rows of pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 24 rows of pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I was liking the way the yarn looked in the ribbing, but I'm loving it in the pattern!!


Love it!! :banana:


----------



## TNnative

gone-a-milkin said:


> This yarn isn't giving me any grief at all.
> It is a bit 'sturdy' feeling, a lot like Berroco Sox.
> The colors are just lovely and it is just a touch finer than most sock yarns.
> It is making a very nice fabric on size 1's.
> My mom paid a LOT of moeny for this yarn, I think that is why I was sort of scared of it for so long?
> 
> Anyhow, I have them divided for the heel now.


I'm confused. (I know, it doesn't take much.) How are you knitting 2 socks at the same time, off one ball of yarn?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

One strand is from the outside of the ball, the other from the inside of the ball.

Glad you're liking the way the socks are turning out. (Don't worry about that hair in the 2nd photo ... I've tinked it out of the sock and my hair is now contained)


----------



## canadiangirl

I did do the twisted rib which I haven't done before, so that was interesting. The pattern is nice, easy to remember : ) I'm on round 34 or so here.


----------



## hercsmama

Love it!!!!


----------



## TNnative

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'm waiting on yarn too! Still!
> 
> But, I've been knitting some of the Hermione socks for my friend in England while I wait. Self-striping yarn is _great_ for that pattern, not so much for the KAL pattern...


How are you liking the Hermione pattern? I printed it off when I printed Spring Forward. I have a skein of orange-pink-peach set aside to do Hermione with after the KAL.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

TNnative said:


> How are you liking the Hermione pattern? I printed it off when I printed Spring Forward. I have a skein of orange-pink-peach set aside to do Hermione with after the KAL.


It's almost mindlessly simple on the leg. I really like it! It will probably be knit many times here.


----------



## TNnative

SvenskaFlicka said:


> It's almost mindlessly simple on the leg. I really like it! It will probably be knit many times here.


Good! I will probably like it also. I favorited almost all of her "Harry Potter' themed socks. I plan on doing at least one pair of each.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I really don't know if I'm going to stick with this. I'm really hating it. I don't like the fine-ness of the thread. I don't like feeling like I'm trying to work with toothpicks. I hate the gaps I'm getting at both sides, where the stitches switch to the other needle. Plus it takes an an HOUR to go through one full set of stitches, in other words half the stitches on each sock. I feel like the whole thing is fighting me. If I could actually find my #2 needles, I'd move one of the socks over and see if it's better with only 1 sock on the circs. I have only managed to finish 1 full row, plus half of the next row of the ribbing! There's just so many other things I could accomplish in the hour it takes to do half a row!!!


----------



## hercsmama

FallsAcre, I completely agree with WIHH.
Take them one at a time, this isn't a race either. How fast you go doesn't matter. Take your time and try to enjoy the process of creating something wonderful, and useful with your own hands. :happy2:


----------



## betty modin

I've been working the pattern in homespun, and finding that it seems to be working well. It seems forgiving of the thickness variety I seem to spin.

It did take a bit to remember to do the twisted rib, but I do like the look of that ribbing on socks and mittens. I think for the second sock I'll use three needles for the ribbing with 22 stitches on each needles instead of the pattern's suggestion of 4 neeedles with 22/11/22/11. I don't like starting a needle with a purl stitch-it's ackward, it doesn't seem to work well and I fight to not leave gaps at that point. I can rearrange them for the sock body when I get there-that's where the 4 needles makes better sense to me.

I'm finding the pattern slow to knit as well Falls Acre-and I'm only doing one sock at a time. I think once I get the pattern down, it'll go faster. 


betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I do the whole body of the sock 22/22/22 held on 3 needles.
Less time turning the work, 2 repeats on each needle. 
I've never understood why so many patterns do that, making you use an extra needle?
I guess it does make it a bit trickier to 'divide for the heel', but if you read the pattern it tells you the heel is over 30 stitches. 

Even looking at the picture for the pattern you can pretty well SEE how to divide for it. 

This pattern gets much easier once you get enough on there to see your work.
It is very easy to 'read' your stitches (and count the holes). :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Totally agree with all you said, GAM! That is why this is one of my most favorite patterns.

Friday night, at "Fibers of Life", I got to talking and after knitting rows 12-14, started repeating the pattern stitch of rows 3-11 ... I got about 6 rounds in and finally looked at the sock. OOOOPS!

I took the needles out and frogged to round 13 & was able to figure out my starting stitch because of the previous 'holes'.

Gotta add here that I've knit this pattern (or variances of this pattern) at least 6 or 7 times.

I also knit this on 3 needles (22/22/22). For dividing the heel, knit needle 1, half of needle 2 plus 2 stitches. Pick up a 5th needle and knit the rest of needle 2 & all of needle 3.

Slip last knit stitch on to needle 1, then turn and knit flat needle 3 for the heel.

I also prefer to S1, P1 on the wrong side, and knit all stitches on the right side. Same stitch pattern for the heel flap, just less purls!


----------



## Falls-Acre

*deep breath* Okay, I've pulled off my previous attempts, frogged them, and started over. I've got the ribbing finished on the first sock, transferred it over to a pair of #1's while I work the ribbing on the 2nd sock. So far, so good. I think it was the cable length that was the real trouble. I think I'll look into just getting a second circular needle in this size so I can do similar to WIHH, work both socks at the same time, but on separate needles.

I'll finish out the ribbing tonight and hopefully start the sock body tomorrow. Hanging in there!


----------



## tallpines

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Bundling up in my FR sweater to go sit by the mailbox today for my yarn.


Just need to say ---
"Bundling up in my FR sweater"
I am SO jealous!


----------



## tallpines

I've been totally ignoring this thread but this morning , in a weak moment, I thought I'd take a quick peek......

Geesh!

For me, it's like trying to ignore CHOCOLATE!

I never should have looked!

I have too many other projects in the fire!

Nope ....... Can't do it ..... Gotta stay strong........

But I do already have that nice soft yarn ....... 

You guys make it so tempting ...... I love the pattern 

Well ----- maybe As soon as I finish up my sewing for the 
Cousin's Quilt Block Swap ~~~~~~

Hey ...... I wonder if my cousins knit socks........

I am getting impatient with myself for being so weak but you guys have a way of sucking a person right in!


----------



## hercsmama

Still waiting on my yarn.... I just keep hearing the Jeopardy theme song over and over in my head..:shocked:


----------



## hercsmama

Well, these aren't the socks for the KAL, but they are the ones I'm playing with while I wait. 
Lookie! I turned that heel like a pro!!! I can attest to the fact that the Debbie Bliss Cashmerino is making up a fabulously wonderfully squooshy pair of house socks! 

Btw, the gratuitous Pyr pic is Maggie. She is so funny when she sleeps.

Let's just ignore the fact that I need to shave my legs, k??


----------



## kandmcockrell

They look so soft!

Funny thing, my Pry is also named Maggie!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

hercsmama said:


> I just keep hearing the Jeopardy theme song over and over in my head..:shocked:


Oh great! Now I'll be having that jingle playing in my head all day!

Thanks for that!

Great job on turning the heel.

and for the record ... it's winter time ... you don't have to shave in the winter ... it's the law


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I did too, WIHH. Turned the heel, and finished another 24 row repeat before I put it down last night.


----------



## hercsmama

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!
My yarn just got here!!
Rileyjo, I'm so sorry as I told you I ordered the Coffee Shop colorway. I didn't, I ordered the Pony Ride hand painted Stroll.
I hope that's alright.????
Here it is, the first pic is outside, the second inside. I hope you like this color as much as the other....:Bawling:


----------



## Marchwind

No yarn yet . Soon I hope, should be the next day or so.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I like it lots, Debi!


----------



## mamajohnson

That's pretty hercsmama!
And love your test sock too.

Well, I may have to wait a little longer to order yarn. :bored:
Someone tried to use my debit card in another state, so my bank turned it off. Now I have to wait for another card. :Bawling:
I hope it gets here soon.


WIHH - do you want me to make yours longer? I can add those repeats to your socks if you like.


----------



## betty modin

WIHH tall socks are warm socks...I hadn't yet thought about how tall these might turn out to be, and the pattern is new to me. Marchwind, would taller work for you?

I'm finding the pattern working faster now that I'm through the first pattern set and starting the first repeat. The yarn is handspun silver shetland that I spun up two ply. I used the same yarn, 3 plied, for the baby blanket for my new grandbaby and for a birthday sweater for my son. Spun 3 ply, it looked soft silvery gray (I dressed it with purple ribbon through eyelet lace for baby)-however, spun as 2 ply it has a whole different look to it. When I remember the whole photo posting thing, I'll try to post a photo.

The silver is shot with darker silver, and in the 2 ply it's taking on a hand-dyed look...soft gray in spots and silvery in others. I'm not sure yet what it will look like once finished. I hadn't worked with either of the fleeces in two ply before this project, so this is a surprise. 

betty


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW , MamaJ , that just happened to me too !!! I have to go in tomorrow and get my new card ! 

Hercsmama, thats beautiful yarn ! 


EGADS !! These socks seem to take forever !! ... must be that I had to TINK about 3 times and get it right !! After I do the heel, I will take a picture .... I like this pattern better in a solid color .... 

Everybody's socks look MAVALOUS !!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

My yarn is never coming. 

I know, but it is true.
The stuff I ordered was to be discontinued after all. 
It just makes me giggle at this point. 
The folks at KP have been very sweet about it.

So, I just cast on in the sparkly blue colorway. I hope that will be okay MamaJ. 
It is coming out snazzy so far. 
Pics of the progress tomorrow, as well as the CRAZYball pair. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind

Betty the yarn sounds beautiful. I love natural colors they can be so detailed if you really look at them. If you want to do a taller sock that's fine by me . But don't feel like you need to, I'll be fine either way.

Canadagirl how about you do you want an extra repeat in you sock leg to lengthen it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

After getting to the toe of the first sock, I realized I had too many stitches on my foot ... Ripped it back to the first 3 row knit all before the gusset and tinked back to the gusset.

I'm back to where I was Monday night when I put it down ...


----------



## Miz Mary

Here's mine .... seems too big , so the pattern doesnt show as well .... hopefully when washed they will be better .... NEVER done a gusset on the BOTTOM of the sole before !!


----------



## hercsmama

Miz Mary, how does it feel to walk on?
I'm asking as I have Rileyjo's going on a magic loop, toe up also. But I'm not as far along as you are.


----------



## Miz Mary

It's really cool.... cant feel it when you walk on it ! The heel is a little round -- I'm used to a snug heel , but it's not too bad !! 

I use 2 circs too, WIHH ...cant do a magic loop !

oh, and I only did 2 repeats of the pattern for the foot , instead of 2 AND A HALF ......


----------



## Falls-Acre

I'm using magic loop... it's really not that difficult. I'm still going to be using 2 circulars, but only so I can make both socks at the same time.


----------



## hercsmama

I'm only doing one at a time, but I really like how it's working up!
Good to know about that gusset, I was a bit worried.


----------



## Marchwind

Those look great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here are the Crazyball pair, still needing grafting.

Then for mamaj's pair I am doing a 'variation'.
Knitting all the yo's through the back loops and I put a few purls in there too.
I really like them so far.


----------



## hercsmama

Very pretty GAM!!:clap:


----------



## canadiangirl

Hey Marchwind - thanks for asking but I don't have a preference for taller or shorter. Would the shorter stay up better? Sorry Hercsmama but I turned the heel and moved into the foot and didn't really think about tall or short : (
I really like seeing the pattern in so many different colours.


----------



## hercsmama

I'm good either way Canadiangirl. No worries!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finally got my yarn today!!! :bouncy: I'll post pictures later. Right now I need to go cook supper.

Everyone's socks are looking awesome!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Miz Mary, so cool to see your bottom-of-the-foot gussets.
I have never done them that way before!
Awesome.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay for pics! 










See that there loverly dark pink? That's the yarn for Shazza's socks! Whoo-hoo!!!

Anyone who is expecting yarn from me, it ships tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. :ashamed:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gam, when you say you are 'knitting through the back loops' for the YO's, are you knitting front & back on the same stitch??

Curious minds want to know!

Love the squared toe of the toe up pattern. There is a lady in one of my fiber guilds that says she has a way to knit the heel in the same way as a traditional cuff down (i.e. heel flap/gusset) but when doing toe up. I'm waiting for an email from her.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am not knitting through the 'open leg' of the loop, but twisting the stitch by knitting through the closed leg. (that is my best attempt to explain it in MLF-ese) .


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am not knitting through the 'open leg' of the loop, but twisting the stitch by knitting through the closed leg. (that is my best attempt to explain it in MLF-ese) .


To quote my son, "You're killing me, Smalls."

Okay, sure, I understand that you are knitting in the back of the stitch, but how is that increasing you stitch count in the pattern from the yarn over unless you are knitting in the front (open) and back (closed) leg of the same stitch.


MLF-ese my ar*e! (It's also FR-ese and anyone else I teach to knit-ese!!)









SvenskaFlicka said:


> Anyone who is expecting yarn from me, it ships tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. :ashamed:



Hang on another day or two with my order.

I'm running really close to the end of this sock using one skein and I may have to order an extra.

BEFORE you ship out my order, let me finish this one sock (either tonight or tomorrow) so I know I have enough.

If I don't have enough, I'll want to order 1 more skein of every single colorway I ordered before .... so HANG ON!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am just making the yarn overs the regular way (that is the increase).
Then on the next 'plain' round I twist the yo's by knitting them through the back loop.
It tightens them up and sort of changes the overall look of the 'springs'. 

I am working on size 2's for this pair.

Also: Forerunner has been suspiciously quiet lately. 
I suspect he is up to something. :hrm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Okay ... gotcha. I thought you were substituting a knit front and back for the YO. Did you say you were putting some purls in there too?? hmmm ... just where might they be?

Even though I'm tightening up on my knitting, I'm still knitting socks that call for size 1 or 2 needles on 00 or 000. I'd rather the socks be a bit tight fitting when first putting on and stretch for the wearer than too loose and stretch ...

The socks that MarchWind made for me convinced me of that!! Tight socks wear soooo much longer!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Hang on another day or two with my order.
> 
> I'm running really close to the end of this sock using one skein and I may have to order an extra.
> 
> BEFORE you ship out my order, let me finish this one sock (either tonight or tomorrow) so I know I have enough.
> 
> If I don't have enough, I'll want to order 1 more skein of every single colorway I ordered before .... so HANG ON!


Will do!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I agree that tighter fitting socks wear better and longer. 
Even store bought socks are a *little bit* hard to pull on over your heel,
that is how I like to make mine too.
They stay put and dont get rubbed around and worn out as quick.

On this pair I am doing a twisted purl for the 2nd stitch in each pattern repeat.

So instead of :k,k,ssk,k2tog,k3,yo,k,yo, k

I am doing k, p, ssk, k2tog, etc.

Then you just keep purling the purls throughout. It gives some definition to the swervy knit part and sucks the fabric in some more.


----------



## mamajohnson

Such pretty socks and yarn!!!! 
I CANNOT wait to cast on. Come on replacement debit card, get here quick!!! ugh.

GAM - I like those crazyball socks. They even come close to matching up!
Now tell me, is that pretty blue mine??? :sing: I love blue!


WIHH - I understand about that sock/skirt gap! I wear long skirts too! Usually it's rain that flips up there on me, not snow lol!


----------



## TNnative

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Even though I'm tightening up on my knitting, I'm still knitting socks that call for size 1 or 2 needles on 00 or 000.


If you change your needle size, do you have to change how many stitches to cast on or do you still cast on what the pattern calls for?


----------



## Marchwind

Those look great GAM!

I'm still waiting for my yarn to get here, harrumph! Canadagirl I'm such a slow knitter, hopefully I'll have these done on time, but if that yarn isn't here soon I may just have to get something else and begin.


----------



## canadiangirl

No worries Marchwind, relax : )


----------



## hercsmama

I need y'all to look at this and tell me if it looks like it'll work out right.
On the toe up pattern it has you do the gusset on the bottom, by placing a marker in the center and m1 on either side of it every alternate row. Ok. I decided to do my m1's as m1r and m1l. In order to do this, at least for me, I'm working to right before the stitch before the marker, m1r,k1,sm,k1,m1l. What do you think???


----------



## Marchwind

It looks fine but, seriously, I don't think anyone but the wearer will be looking at it. How odd that they up it on the bottom of the foot.

I like the way that yarn is knitting up


----------



## gone-a-milkin

hercsmama, that looks like it should work out good.
You have the correct # of increases there. 
Cant wait to see how they come out.


----------



## hercsmama

I really like it as well. It's not quite as bright as the pic shows, but very soft and kinda subtle in the changes.
Ok, I shall push on and keep doing what I'm doing. Thanks all!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am doing k, p, ssk, k2tog, etc.
> 
> Then you just keep purling the purls throughout. It gives some definition to the swervy knit part and sucks the fabric in some more.


Will have to try that ... Thanks!



TNnative said:


> If you change your needle size, do you have to change how many stitches to cast on or do you still cast on what the pattern calls for?


I don't change the number of cast on stitches because I know I am a loose knitter.

YMMV


----------



## Falls-Acre

My "lace" openings aren't really showing up at all on my sock, is that normal? I'm finally almost done with the first repeat... which is all I'll be doing for the leg part. Tall socks and I don't agree, due in large part to the shape of my leg (larger than normal calf muscles owing in part to a slight malformation of the leg when I was very young and the fact that I was an amateur cyclist in my youth). That and I'm really nervous about having enough yarn to complete each sock. The yarn was given to me, I have no idea how much of it there is here.

I'll try to take some photos in a little while, but I really did expect to be able to see the lace holes better than this.


----------



## Miz Mary

hercsmama, they look great !! Doesnt it just feel WRONG to do it this way ?! I did a search and found a few more patterns where they do this ..... LOVE thoes colors !!


----------



## hercsmama

It does seem very odd. But I'm far from an expert sock knitter, so I'm just going for it!


----------



## Marchwind

Falls Acres they will show better when they are on your foot I bet


----------



## hercsmama

FA, are you working your yo's correctly? I know for me, when I was first learning lace, I always worked them the wrong way
I couldn't understand why I didn't get the nice lacey holes. Jump on youtube and see if your doing them right.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

mamajohnson said:


> GAM - I like those crazyball socks. They even come close to matching up!
> Now tell me, is that pretty blue mine??? :sing: I love blue!


 
Yes!! They will be for you. :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind

I finally got a notice (email) today that my yarn has been mailed. Sadly I don't think it will be here until next week now


----------



## Falls-Acre

The first sock so far, I'm going to add another half-set of the pattern stitches, then switch it to DPNs for the heel (because the instructions are a serious PITA to try and adapt for a circular).


----------



## hercsmama

FA I'm loving that yarn!!!!
In looking for the yo's, I think your twisting them when you knit the next row. I did exactly the same thing. 
But those look fantastic regardless! Good job!


----------



## Marchwind

That look nice FA! If you put your hand into the ock can you see your YOs? It my just be the way the yarn is patterned. I like that yarn, the odors are so warm looking.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just finished the first sock ... had enough yarn!

KELSEY ... go ahead and send the rest of my order ... I'm golden!

FA, I agree with Debi, you are probably twisting the yarn over stitch ... not to worry, GAM is doing that exact same thing ON PURPOSE!! Just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okey dokey! I'll pack it up! Marchie, your yarn is also on its way!


----------



## rileyjo

I had a nice visit with Madame Turtlepurl and got to oogle all her beautiful yarns.
She dyed a new batch of Garnet just for us! I bought some braids of roving for myself. I can walk to her studio and my willpower is weak....
I will get started on the socks sometime this weekend. I am enjoying seeing what everyone has done so far.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oooooooh, so pretty!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Very pretty yarn RileyJo. I bet that knits up beautifully.


----------



## chickenista

If I lived that close to a place that made fibery things in those colors, I'd..I'd... I am not even sure what would happen..
Maybe a cot in the back.. beg for a set of keys...so I could just sell the house and use the proceeds on fibery things...


----------



## mamajohnson

gorgeous stuff rileyjo!

WIHH!!! I called the bank today. They said 10 days before I get my replacement debit card. That means zero shopping online until then. :sob:

So...I dove into my stash, into boxes I forgot I had............

and I found 6, count em, 6 skiens of sock yarn! :hysterical:

So, I will cast on tomorrow, if I don't like the way that one looks, I can try a couple of others.... hehe!
Better speak now if you have a color preference! I have some burgandy, some called 'goth' that has purples/grays in it and some nice brown varients.

I don't even have to liberate my sock needles, cause when I was organizing I found 3 more sets! lol!.

It would NOT do for me to be close to a yarn shop. God knew what he was doing when he put me here in lala land.


----------



## Shazza

Cyndi can you please measure your lower calf please....my socks usually fit stick people I am a tight casteroner for socks lol. thankyou


----------



## hercsmama

Well, here's how my variation on that gusset came out. I like it! It is super flat and makes the heel a bit more fitted than the other one did.


----------



## Miz Mary

Herscmama, dont do as I did, and forget to start doing the pattern around the whole sock now !!! TINK, TINK , TINK ..... 1 1/2 inches !! 
Your sock look really good too !!


----------



## hercsmama

Lol! I only had to tink back one row!


----------



## mamajohnson

Yay! Burgandy it is! I kept looking at that...it is such a nice color!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Today, I worked on my socks at the St Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show! I literally walked around the show, basket holding my yarn over my arm, knitting away as I "helped" judge orchids. I got probably three inches done! Everyone was super confused as to how I could knit and walk and look at orchids at the same time.

I'm worried, though-- are they supposed to seem all loose in the leg? I hope I don't have my gauge totally off... :teehee:


----------



## Shazza

How come your knitting toe up for your socks? hercsmama


----------



## hercsmama

Shazza said:


> How come your knitting toe up for your socks? hercsmama


A couple of us are. Personally, while I am quite capable with dpn's, I recently learned the Magic Loop, and it's alot easier. For me anyway.


----------



## Shazza

Ok cool....I was worried for a minute that they were toe up socks and I have never done toe up ones yet.... I havent started yet, need a quiet day....Ross and my 13 yr old son were in a car accident last friday and it has put me out of whack for socks atm. They are both fine spent the night in hospital....Ross has a fracured sternem....so I am the muscles of the family lol.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I think I have found a worthy recipient for my socks: my mother. There is no way these socks are going to fit me. I have very big feet and already tried them on to see how they'd do... they won't. So much for "one size" actually being one-size! So I will give them to my mother, I know she'll enjoy and appreciate them, and she will take care of them! My next pair of socks I'll make larger so maybe they'll actually fit. (I'm a tight knitter anyway, which is probably part of it) :blossom:


----------



## hercsmama

Oh my word Shazza!
That's awful. I'm so glad they are alright. :grouphug:


----------



## Miz Mary

Oh Shazza !! How stressful and scary , Im glad they will be ok !!! 

I knit my socks toe up , so I dont run out of yarn .... I like taller socks !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Shazza, that has got to be stressful for you! I am glad they are going to be okay, though!

On another note... Shazza, I'm turning the heel on your first sock after one day of knitting! I knit all day at the orchid show! I'll take a picture tomorrow morning so you can see how they're coming.  (The lighting sucks in my apartment right now.)


----------



## Shazza

Thanks Peeps... it was very very scary and I dont know what I would have done if the outcome was worse  it certainly makes me appreciate my boys more


----------



## Shazza

Thankyou Kelsey cant wait to see a pic of them


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh My Goodness Shazza ... exhale breathe in, exhale .

Debi .. love the way the heel looks!!

Shazza: calf size? ... hmmm. I have skinny ankles and large calves (think young dancer legs on an old lady!) LOL!! I like my socks fitting tight, so no worries! These socks have a LOT of give to them.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

:hair: I am so mad! I've been using these pretty new rosewood needles for my socks, and yesterday, everything worked fine, all the way though the heel. Today, I broke TWO!!! :hair:

I am going to complain to the place that made them. My dear Philip was able to fix one of them, I think it will work, but really?!? They should not break!!!

I might just go back to steel needles for socks.


----------



## Falls-Acre

SvenskaFlicka said:


> :hair: I am so mad! I've been using these pretty new rosewood needles for my socks, and yesterday, everything worked fine, all the way though the heel. Today, I broke TWO!!! :hair:
> 
> I am going to complain to the place that made them. My dear Philip was able to fix one of them, I think it will work, but really?!? They should not break!!!
> 
> I might just go back to steel needles for socks.


This is one of my biggest fears with the sock needles, especially the way I work the needles, I've noticed I tend to put pressure on the working needle in 2 points, and it bends slightly. Not good. I've been considering trying to get some steel DPNs, any recommendations for length/brand?


----------



## Miz Mary

I like the 6" dpns ( shorter ) .... easier for socks !! KnitPicks has them .........


----------



## mamajohnson

I have knit picks harmony wood sock needles and some steel ones. I have noticed the steel ones sorta bent. I think I put a lot of pressure on them too. Have only broken one of the wood needles. That was because I SAT on the stupid thing. Totally my own fault. :grumble:

So sorry your needle broke Sven! I would complain too most likely.



Got cast on today! This is a pretty easy pattern. I think when I have more time to just sit and knit it will go quick.


----------



## hercsmama

My dpn's are all steel, and I've found I'm a bender too.
For Rileyjo's pair I am using bamboo as they're on a 29" circular, and I do catch myself using too much pressure on them as well.
I need to get some more Addi circs if I'm going to keep this up..


----------



## Marchwind

I have some beautiful rosewood needles too and have broken one of them before. I think they came 6 or 7 to the pack. Still it is sad when they break. I've also broken bamboos before too. I'm not a tight knitter either.


----------



## Caren

:sob:I frogged my socks! First I messed up the toes and then I realised I dropped a stitch! Well hopefully second time is the charm!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I use long steel DPNs. The short ones dig into my hands. 

I'm a bender also... only a problem when I cast on, since I cast on with two needles side by side, then pull one needle out to distribute the stitches.


----------



## betty modin

I have yet to invest in the nicer wooden needles, but I don't like the feel of steel needles in my hands and find them slippery when I do try to knit with the few I've been gifted with. 
I usually use bamboo needles, but I do find that the tips wear down and they bend after some use. It's the bending that has kept me from investing in nicer wooden needles. I haven't had any break while in use (that I remember anyway). Maybe I'll look at knitpicks for a pair of nicer wooden needles...

The socks are going well-I've turned the heel on the first one and am working on the gusset. I like the way they're looking. I did change the needle count though... it seemed silly to have the pattern broken up over two needles. I usually keep the heel on one needle, the sides of the gusset on a needle each and the top of the foot on a needle for the this part of the sock. It makes it easier for me to keep the decreases straight and not get a gap in bottom of the heal.

I really need to spend a bit of time figuring out the picture posting because I like the way the fleece has blended in this yarn. You all have posted so many pictures that show how this sock changes with the yarn used, and I'd like to share my version with you.
I doubt it will be this week. I'm already behind at work -and it's only Monday-and my dd is bringing the new baby to visit this weekend. I pick her up at the train station on Friday afternoon. I think the camera will be busy this weekend!

betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

betty, let us know if you need help learning to post pictures.
We wouldn't mind seeing grandbaby photos either.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, the needle my dear husband fixed is working, so I'm back in business! :happy:


----------



## hercsmama

I'm binding off sock number one. This is awesome, I'm really picking up some great techniques from this pattern. The whole toe up thing is great!! Love being able to try them on as they go. Also the bind off is a sewn one, love it!! Super stretchy and really simple too.
I'll be casting on number two shortly, I'm going to be doing my best to match the colorway. Although with this yarn, it shouldn't be to hard.
Oh!! On the toe up pattern is a tip to make the pattern mirror itself. I don't see why it wont work top down. On the one sock start the pattern on row 1, on the second one, start on row 13.


----------



## hercsmama

Number one is done! The colors did pool a bit from making the gusset, but I don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## mamajohnson

Caren said:


> :sob:I frogged my socks! First I messed up the toes and then I realised I dropped a stitch! Well hopefully second time is the charm!


I hate when this happens!!! I have a pair of socks that has been sitting since before Christmas. I found 2 dropped stitches, and it has color work. I know I will have to frog it. I just don't want to. 

I hope second time is a charm too!


----------



## Falls-Acre

I'm up to the foot part on the first (second?) sock and just finished turning the heel on the second (first?) sock. I've gotten so mixed up on which one I started first, I guess it doesn't really matter. Looking good so far!

I had to take a break from 'socking' though, so I'm working on a crochet hat (or 2).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Falls-Acre said:


> I'm up to the foot part on the first (second?) sock and just finished turning the heel on the second (first?) sock.


Well, you know the only way to avoid the 2nd sock syndrome is to knit the 2nd sock first ....

Just finished the heel flap of the 1st sock (that I'm knitting after the 2nd sock, of course!)


----------



## Shazza

Ok I am stuck....the first row of the second part of the row pattern...the ssk and the k2tog at the end of row I only have 2 stitches left and not 4 needed....what am I doing wrong???
Thankyou.


----------



## Shazza

Its ok got it


----------



## canadiangirl

oh you guys are such keeners : ) I was probably one of the first to get going but will be one of the last to finish lol. I'm just hitting the gusset decreases on the first -and I mean first haha.


----------



## Falls-Acre

canadiangirl said:


> oh you guys are such keeners : ) I was probably one of the first to get going but will be one of the last to finish lol. I'm just hitting the gusset decreases on the first -and I mean first haha.


Don't sweat it, I think I was one of the first too... but wound up having to pull off the first attempt and frog it. And, in spite of claims to the contrary, I think I'm one of the slowest knitters here! Not to mention the fact I get bored of the same project after awhile and have to sprinkle others in with it. ound: Oh well, we'll get there eventually!

I can't make one sock at a time... it's what I always did in the past and I never got around to a 2nd sock. This is frustrating me no end, but I'm determined this pattern is going to yield a PAIR of socks, which is why I'm making both of them at the same time. It's hard sometimes to put the first down to do what I just did all over again on the 2nd though!


----------



## Miz Mary

I finished the second sock, now casting on the first !! ( that is SO cool to say !! )


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm working on the gussets on the first sock now! I'm back in business since hubby glued that one needle back together. :teehee: I like it so far! This color is fun to knit!


----------



## Marchwind

I finally got my yarn and got cast on yesterday but today got a few rounds of the ribbing done. Since Im starting so far behind everyone and Im also the slowest at knitting no one should worry about finishing last . That's my job!


----------



## rileyjo

I just frogged back to the cuff. I'm trailing the pack.

My pattern went wonky. I dropped some stitches or they ran away or something. It's hard to tell when you are knitting a dark colour at night.
Number #1 sock and I need to come to an understanding about how it's going to be.


----------



## hercsmama

Well I was going all out, but that whole moving across the country thing keeps getting in the way.
Haven't even looked at them today
Can someone please explain to me why I have file boxes full of paperwork from 2006?? Seriously?:bash:
I've been shredding all day, having to stop now as my shredder is getting really overheated.
Good grief.


----------



## Marchwind

As Im knitting this twisted rib, I like knitting it. I like going into the back of the knit stitch, go figure. What is the purpose of the twisted rib? Is it supposed to be more stretchy, more sturdy? Just wondering


----------



## gone-a-milkin

You guys remind me of the cows that linger in the back of the holding pen, racing to be the LAST one in the barn for milking. LOL
Every night I give a special round of congratulations to whoever I get in there LASTEST. *big winner!* 

The twisted rib is less stretchy and a bit firmer than regular ribbing.
I love twisting stitches (as long as I am doing it on purpose!). 
It is a way to sort of suck in the knitting when it might otherwise be too loose, and it
seems to spring back better. 
one of my books says something like "All the best quality sweaters use twisted ribbing for the cuffs because they wear so well and tolerate stretching." (paraphrased)

It does seem to be true.

Ever since I learned how to do a very loose cast on by separating the CO stitches (NOT using 2 needles together), I have a lot more appreciation for twisted rib.


----------



## Shazza

I am finding the twisted rib is a lot looser than my normal rib...which is a good thing for me cos my sock cuffs are usually tooooo tight.


----------



## Caren

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'm working on the gussets on the first sock now! I'm back in business since hubby glued that one needle back together. :teehee: I like it so far! This color is fun to knit!


 
Hey what is the name and color of that yarn? 

I wonder if my LYS can get it for me.............


----------



## Marchwind

:hijacked::hijacked:

WIHH did you make your own rice pack? If so can you take a picture and tell me a little bit about how you made it please?


----------



## TNnative

Don't worry everyone, I am last. I have frogged this 1st sock 3 times, I am having such trouble with the cuff & thin yarn & tiny needles. I think i cast on too tight, I had to fight to get the needle in the stitch. How do I cast on looser? But if it is loose, wont the cuff be loose? 

I also figured I cannot work on these just anywhere. I need to be home where i cam take my contacts out & get my knitting right up close to see. 

It does not help that my fil has been in the hospital the last few days. I have been driving my mil down there. I took my knitting, thinking I could work on it in the room but he wanted it so dim in there i could not see. I got him home yesterday with his oxygen machine.

I am working in MS Friday & Saturday. I will have a hotel room to myself Friday night so will take my knitting basket & try to get this sock started again.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Try casting on to 2 needles held together. If you're casting on too tightly, that should give you enough room to maneuver that first row.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Caren said:


> Hey what is the name and color of that yarn?
> 
> I wonder if my LYS can get it for me.............


That is the Wildefoote Luxury Sock Yarn by Brown Sheep Company in "A Capella".

If your LYS can't get it, I have it here: A Capella Handpaint Sock Yarn.

I love Wildefoote. Love it.


----------



## Shazza

Has anyone measured the width of their sock? I have just finished the first 24 rows of pattern and I measured its width....it is 5 inches across!!! Is this going to be a giant sock?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I've been thinking the same thing, Shazza... It looks... huge. I measured, and mine is a little over 4 1/2 inches. It doesn't seem to be a very stretchy pattern, though, so perhaps it works out? :shrug:


----------



## Miz Mary

Mine measures 4" ...and is big around the foot . Hopefully washing will make it suck up some ....


----------



## Marchwind

What size needles are you using?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm using size 1.5. I think I may need to frog it and go down to 1's, but I didn't own any until the sock was half done...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It is a stretchy pattern. I use 00 or 000 needles for the ones i'm making.

Also I don't keep the extra stitches when doing the foot. 33 stitches for the top of the foot and 33 stitches for the bottom of the foot.

When I made Woodpecker's pair, I couldn't find my tiny needles and ended up doing a 9 stitch pattern (instead of 11) on size 1 needles.

As of last night, I'm done with the knitting! Woot! Now to wash and dry before taking a pic.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Wow, I must be an even tighter knitter than I'd originally thought. My socks barely measure 3 inches across!! I'm on size 2's. This is why I don't believe they're going to fit me. They stretch, yes, but not far enough.


----------



## Shazza

Mine are 3.25 metric needles so no idea what they are in US size. I will keep going as there will be plenty of time to knit more on smaller needles


----------



## Marchwind

Shazza the size recommended for this pattern are US size 1 which is 2.25


----------



## Shazza

Ok ta M....should I stick with the ones I am using remembering that I am knitting with my handspun, which has variation  or should I go down to a size?


----------



## Shazza

Frogged and started again on size 3mm needles and much smaller already.


----------



## mamajohnson

hmmm.... I'm using #2 needles. But they look normal to me.
I may need to measure.


----------



## Caren

SvenskaFlicka said:


> That is the Wildefoote Luxury Sock Yarn by Brown Sheep Company in "A Capella".
> 
> If your LYS can't get it, I have it here: A Capella Handpaint Sock Yarn.
> 
> I love Wildefoote. Love it.


 
I called and ordered this yarn today!:nanner:


----------



## Falls-Acre

Wow, this was nearly buried! Just wondering how everyone's coming along with their socks. I seem to have stalled on mine. I'm at the foot part of both socks, it just seems so tedious! I've got one socks on the circs and the other on DPNs and am working the circ socks first. I'm through the first repeat of the pattern stitch and halfway through the 2nd. :bored: I guess I've lost a little steam when it comes to trying to get these done. I take them with me to all my daughters basketball games though, work on them diligently during the game (it's the most portable project I have at the moment).

Has anyone finished them yet? I know there are others here that are a lot faster knitters.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have stalled too. I went back to the sweater I'm knitting for DH. And at the Super Bowl party I just worked on a sleeve for that. 

I keep wanting to work on them, but I have so much sewing to do!


----------



## mamajohnson

I have a pretty good start on mine. We are already working on gardens and such, looks like an early spring coming, so we are trying to get a jump on stuff.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I wasn't going to mention it but I am done. 

Just waiting for all of youse to catch up.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Oh no! I wanna see, GAM! :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am going to wait and let mamaj post pics onece she gets them.
Eventually.
When I get around to mailing them to her.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Awww... delayed gratification. :yuck: LOL


----------



## Shazza

Well I have frogged back to where the gusset starts grrrr....f%%ked up on the pattern.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Shazza said:


> Ok ta M....should I stick with the ones I am using remembering that I am knitting with my handspun, which has variation  or should I go down to a size?


Shazza,

I say keep going with the larger needles. I'll be able to full them down to fit my feet exactly!!! :sing:


----------



## hercsmama

Well, I had a massive stall there for about a week. But have begun the gusset on the second sock.
This whole moving thing has really crammed up my knitting time....
Hopefully I'll get finished up by this weekend..:thumb:

A quick question..are we mailing these directly to each other, or to you GAM?


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, in the past we mail them to each other. Sometimes we put in little doodads of stuff that may be local to us or thing you think the other person might like, little trinkets. Some Putin bars of homemade soaps, or lotions, or teas, stitch markers,..... You get the idea. You don't have to do that but it's fun to receive a little care package full of fun stuff. It's up to you though. Not everyone can afford it and those who send packages out of the country end up paying a bit more for their postage and the weight would be a factor then.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Here are TNnative's socks ... 

While I was down I started a pair for me using GAM's technique of adding a purl and knitting the YO through the back loop


----------



## Miz Mary

Cyndi, thoes are GORGEOUS !!!!
I am turning the heel of the last sock ....


----------



## Marchwind

Those look really nice Cyndi! Im impresed that you could knit them while loopy on pain meds . I love that red yarn, what is it?

So GAM's method of knitting through the back of the YO closes the holes a bit? What does the purl do?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Both are Brown Sheep Co "Wildfoote" yarn I got from SvenskaFlicka.

The purple is Lilac Desert and the red is Ragtime.

Yes, knitthing through the back loop of the yarn overs close them up. The purl is placed as the 2nd stitch of the pattern repeat and always purled throughout the pattern. It 'tightens up' the pattern a bit.


----------



## TNnative

Cyndi, they turned out gorgeous!


----------



## Shazza

HELP!!!!! What am I doing wrong....left side of the foot??


----------



## Marchwind

It looks alright to me but Im not that far yet. Could it be how the stitches are sitting on the needles?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It's fine ... it is actually part of the side/bottom of the sock. The pattern will tell you how to re-position the stitches when you get to the toe.

That's one of the reasons I do the gusset until I have 66 stitches. I don't have the extra stitches on the side ... confused me too much!!

I think they are Beautiful!! I love the natural color! My feet can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Shazza

Ok all good then....I have frogged it once already and the second go is the same as the first...so whatever mistake I am doing it twice now lol. But not noticeable when sock is on a foot hopefully....thankyou Cyndi.


----------



## Miz Mary

Shazza, that is beautiful yarn !!! SO pretty !!


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but I am done.
> 
> Just waiting for all of youse to catch up.


Of course you are! Your a sock genius!


----------



## canadiangirl

Well I'm just finishing up the first sock, but chances are will get a lot done this week-end. We are expecting a doozy of a storm and all my markets are cancelled tomorrow. I'll bring some extra wood into the porch this afternoon and perhaps knit by the fire for the next 2 days.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Shazza said:


> Ok all good then....I have frogged it once already and the second go is the same as the first...so whatever mistake I am doing it twice now lol. But not noticeable when sock is on a foot hopefully....thankyou Cyndi.


Trust the pattern! 

If you read ahead, you'll see that you'll be slipping the last 5 stitches from needle 2 to needle 3 before you start the toe decrease.


----------



## Shazza

It is finished now and yes it looks fine  thankgoodness even the toe graft worked well lol.
Just starting second sock now.


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm onto the second sock : )


----------



## betty modin

I'm hoping to finish the first sock this weekend, and move on to the second one when I fly to LA for my younger dd's wedding shower over the long weekend. To fly from here to there takes at least two long layovers...then there's the flying back part. That should give me some quality time with nothing to distract me.

I'm feeling like my sock is rather tight-so I'll wait to start the second one until I have the first one washed and blocked-that way I'll know it will fit. Anyone else feel their gauge is too tight, making the sock a bit smaller than you expected? Maybe it's just that the last pair was on larger needles with a bit more open pattern.

The baby visit was grand. My dd is a lovely mother, and Little One is perfect! -but this week has been busy at work. All the catching up needed because I took Monday off left me feeling rather bedraggled by the time I got home after work.

betty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Betty,
This is a very open pattern. You want it a bit tight because it really gives when you wear it. I have 3 or 4 socks for myself in this pattern. I'm a person that will wear my wool socks a few of days before washing (not concurrent days ... I give them a time to air out!! LOL)

They really stretch, depending on the yarn used. They will be fine!

Shazza ... when I get my socks, I'm going to soap them up and wear them in the shower so I have a custom fit!! WooHoo!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

First sock is nearly done. I have the toe to go now... If I don't decide to frog it and make it smaller on smaller needles. We'll see. It looks pretty nice, though.


----------



## Miz Mary

I finished mine last night ! The colors are more like the darker pic..... I'm REALLY hoping they shrink a lil in washing ... they are kinda big !!!


----------



## Marchwind

what yarn did you use and what size needles? They look great to me


----------



## Miz Mary

That is KnitPicks Stroll Fingering weight ....and size 1 ( 2.25 mm ) ...thank you !


----------



## Pearl B

I'm kinda kicking myself for not joining now.

I love knitpicks yarns! I just love knitpicks :bow:


----------



## hercsmama

Just finished turning the heel on sock number 2 last night. Now it's up the leg and onto the cuff!:happy:


----------



## Falls-Acre

It's exhausting thinking about how much I still have to do on these socks! I managed another inch on the foot of sock #1 at my daughter's ortho appointment this morning. I need to find the willpower to get these done!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Falls-Acre said:


> It's exhausting thinking about how much I still have to do on these socks! I managed another inch on the foot of sock #1 at my daughter's ortho appointment this morning. I need to find the willpower to get these done!


 
That is one reason that doing the swap can help.
Sometimes knowing that another person is counting on you to finish them can really be an inspiration.

:angel:


----------



## hercsmama

Well, I was going along well on number two, until a few days ago. 
The wind turned and now I have the plague again! WIHH can attest to the fact that Texas this time of year is an allergy nightmare.
I've got my second round of Cedar Fever this year. It's nuts, I've never had it twice in one year. Can't breathe, sinuses are so backed up, feels like I have an elephant sitting on my chest. Muscle aches, headache, and nothing makes it better. 
Needless to say, my poor socks have just sat. I'm going to make an attempt this morning to at least get a few rounds done. Wacked out on sinus meds, it should be interesting.:hrm:


----------



## Marchwind

Feel better soon Hercsmama!


----------



## Shazza

Up to the heel on the second sock Cyndi.....is that truly what you do to mold the socks to your size foot??? They wont stretch??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Not if I full them while in the shower! Hot water, soap and me dancing around the shower


(yeah just try to get THAT image out of your head now ... fluffy, long grey hair lady dancing around the shower clad only in socks!!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh wow... That is funny! :hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind

Im at the heel flap on both sock now. I, of course, forgot to start counting rows. How long are you all making your heel flaps before beginning the heel?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind said:


> Im at the heel flap on both sock now. I, of course, forgot to start counting rows. How long are you all making your heel flaps before beginning the heel?


I usually make my heel flaps about 2.25 or 2.5 inches long.
Can you count the 'v''s along an edge, the slipped stitches? 
That is how I do it to get the 2 socks the same. 
I never really count the rows as I go.


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you GAM. I will try that. I know there is sort f a standard length of the heel flaps but I couldn't remember what it was. Thank you!

BTW, I really like the way this yarn is knitting up! I'm not sure I want to post pictures until they are finished  I dont want to ruin the surprise of what they look like.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm starting the heel on the second sock.  Except... Second sock is a little smaller. I don't know what the deal is. Same needles, same yarn, same everything except sock is smaller. Maybe it's because I tried on the first sock and it stretched? (I swear Shazza, I have clean feet! :teehee: )

If after trying on second sock, it is still smaller, I think I need to frog first sock and redo it. Sigh...

I can't wait to see your socks Marchwind! I usually just count the slipped V's on the heel too. Count the large V's, double, and you have the number of rows! It's pretty slick.


----------



## hercsmama

Woohoo!
I've made progress! Still feel like I got hit by a truck, but the Zyrtec, Afrin, and motrin is taking the edge off. I have one repeat of the pattern and the cuff to go on the second sock! I'm hoping to uave these done by morning, then it's off to find a few extra surprises to put in the package...


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka I bet the tension was a bit different on the second sock. That used to happen to me a lot. That is why I knit then both at the same time.

Yep, I figured out the big 'v' thing all by myself . But I thank you. I've never thought to count the 'v's on the side of the flap. I'll try that too.


----------



## canadiangirl

Well I'm still puttering along on the second sock, just getting to the heel. I'd like to finish the heel today we'll see : )


----------



## hercsmama

Well, I'm all done and have everything wrapped for shipping!!
I've started on the Hermione ones now.


----------



## mamajohnson

I'm ready for heels on both socks. I really like the way they are turning out. Hope WIHH likes them! There is a touch of elastic in this yarn, which is discontinued I found out, so they should have a nice fit.

I should have them done by next week.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I'm just to the toe on the second sock, and both socks are the same length, just this one is skinnier. We'll see how they are once both have been tried on, otherwise, it's frog and redo on the first one!

I've never had problems with tension before. :shrug: I suppose that could be, but it's weird and confusing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I just put a box in the mail.


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> I just put a box in the mail.


:dance:
:happy:

Stalking of the mailman shall begin soon..................


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Whooo-hooo!!! I finished them! :happy:

And turns out they are the same... first sock _was_ just stretched a bit from trying on. I feel silly.

So, tomorrow or the next day I'll be sending them out!  I need to find a few extra things to put in the box, though...


----------



## Marchwind

I've had a bit of a sidetrack in my life. Nothing I want to go into, just suffice it to say, life really sucks right now, really, really sucks. 

I'm almost finished with the heel flap on sock #1 thn onto #2, then the heel and the rest of the foot. I may actually finish on time, wouldn't that be something


----------



## Lythrum

I hope that your sidetrack gets straightened out, whatever it is Marchwind. :grouphug:

I just finished sock #1. I have to say that I like the pattern itself, but I agree that the needle arrangement sucks. It seems to be needlessly complicated to make it different than a regular sock pattern. I went down to three up until the toe part and it went much better. One more to go, woohoo!


----------



## Falls-Acre

I've kinda lost all oomph needed to get these socks done. There are just so many other wonderful projects to do and try! I will, I will, I will get back to these.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind = hugs!!!

Lythrum, I really like your pink sock.
What kind of yarn is that? Pretty!


----------



## mamajohnson

Ok, I am on heel flap #1, row 17. It already measures 2". I'm thinking 31 rows are not going to happen.
2.5" is all it needs to be, right?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Yes, anything over 3 inches is absurd (IMO).


----------



## Lythrum

gone-a-milkin said:


> Marchwind = hugs!!!
> 
> Lythrum, I really like your pink sock.
> What kind of yarn is that? Pretty!


It is Lorna's Laces Solemate in 'Sherbet' colorway. It feels like a nice and spring-like color.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pretty in Pink, Lythrum!

Marchie, hope all goes well for yuo. This too shall pass.


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> Yes, anything over 3 inches is absurd (IMO).


The last 4 or so pairs of socks I have done just a plain knit, no pattern. didn't even count rows on the heel flap, just measured. So, I'm going back to not counting! lol!


Marchie - hang in there, hope it all works out for you, and you get back from being sidetracked.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

s'pose since others are sending out their sock, I could also ....


----------



## Marchwind

I averted a disaster today. My beloved Belu got hold of the bag my socks were in and when I found them, dog and socks, there was yarn all over the place and needles and socks scattered to the four winds :shocked: I calmly scooped up the mess, put the dog in his kennel in the basement and fixed the problem :dance: thankfully there was no damage. Two needles had been pulled out but only from one sock, the other was okay. I had to rip out a few rows on the heel flap only  

As I said, crisis averted


----------



## betty modin

It's been a crazy busy week-and I didn't have as much plane time as I'd hoped last weekend. On the flight home on Monday, I sat by a young girl (7 or so) who's family was a couple of rows back. It was her first flight, and the family was going from LA to Guam for missionary work. I spent that hour helping her be excited about her first flight-it was so much fun! The second leg of the flight home was too squeezed in to knit much. I haven't had much free time since I got home (at least not when I've been alert enough to knit)....
...so I'm finished with sock #1 and have a good start on sock#2. Hopefully I'll stay awake once I sit down to knit this evening...
I didn't think this pattern would take so much time to knit-it's not hard, just time consuming.

betty


----------



## mamajohnson

Today DH came home from being out of town for the last few days. Needless to say, since he had my truck, my rear stayed here and never left our hill! lol! So....when he came in I got the most AWESOME package! If I had thought it was already here I would have walked that 1/4 mile to the mail box! lol!
So....let me just say, I got not one, but 3 pair of the most awesome socks ever, knit by the sock genius herself! GAM - you do so so good. Perfect fit! and wow - I love the sparkly blue! I just couldn't figure out which ones to put on first! ( so I put on one of each of the blue!) 
I am in sock heaven! :dance:





























These pictures are not nice to my poor old fat legs! LOL!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

The green pair has nothing to do with the KAL though.
The pattern is called Rivercat.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTrivercat.php

And I did send mamaj the mismatched crazyball pair. i mean, how could I NOT? LOL

Also. I didint put any other thing in the box with these socks. 
No candy or doo dahs or anything, only socks.

So bummer for her. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> So bummer for her. LOL


Your kidding - right? Cause I LOVE having 3 pairs of socks!!! This is awesome,,,,cause you realize, I am NOT or rather have not BEEN a sock person....but hey, I am there now. I LOVE socks now! lol. I just need sock friendly shoes. I see lots of sock wearing in my future.  I am loving these!


----------



## Marchwind

Lucky, lucky MamaJ :dance: Nothing like a fine pair of GAM's socks and you got three pair, Woo Hoo!

Well remember I said I averted a crisis? Well now I seem to be missing a stitch on my heel flap and for the life of me I cannot find it anywhere gre: So I think I'll have to rip back several rows now :Bawling: But, it could always be worse than this :shocked:


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, Marchwind, I was "liking" your saying I'm lucky, not about those dropped stitches. 
I was knitting some socks with a star trek motif on them for DS#2. Dropped a stitch or two between color changes. Yeah. They are still sitting in the bag being ignored. I was so sad. I may have to frog the whole stupid thing.


----------



## Marchwind

I found it MamaJ, had to rip back a few rows but it magically appeared. Both heels turned, instep stitches on one sock picked up.


----------



## katy

Thank you, Quote "Shazza, my feet are really clean" paraphrased a bit. so funny. Sock banter, can't be beat. 40-50 very warm and happy feet dancing around in hand-knit socks. carry-on.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

And they're away!

Though I forgot to photograph them before sending them flying. :teehee:

So, Shazza, when you get your socks, can you take a pic? I want one for my binder of projects.  (If I ever get it going.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

OMG! The UPS truck was just here! 
Holy COW. Jill!!

I just got my new socks. 
AND a pint of beautiful newly made maple syrup.
AND a big stack of her lovely goats milk soap.
Not to mention I think she is trying to drown me with BL fleeces. :hrm:

Oh my goodness.
Everything is so wonderful, thank you! :kissy:
Extra points for the UPS making the dogs bark and waking up my DH from a nap. :heh:

Here they are and they fit PERFECTLY.
I love them!


----------



## rileyjo

Wow...all these socks are gorgeous. I am on a quest to find sock yarn with sparklies now.

I am halfway done. This Garnet colour is so beautiful. I love dark reds so I am enjoying watching my socks come to life.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH you are not even close to the rear  Ive turned the heels on both socks and begun the foot on only one so far. Good work! Can't wait to see what they look like.

So as I was working on the instep decreases and I was looking at the heel flap and the heel cup and the instep stitches as thought occurred to me. GAM correct me if I'm wrong and maybe I'm just really slow. WIHH you have a high instep if I remember right so maybe you can answer this. But if you are knitting for someone with a high instep are you better off making a longer heel flap? Does the length of the heel flap correlate to the number if instep stitches picked up and there fore accommodate a higher instep?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

You've got it, Marchwind!
Keep in mind that it does cause you to use more yarn.
Not recommended for short skeins where you may run out. BTDT.


----------



## Marchwind

Great! I love those "Ah ha!" moments  My heel flap is only about 2 1/2" but I generally pick up way more instep stitches then are called for. Good to know my thought process is fully intact


----------



## betty modin

I'm almost to the second heel...or maybe not. The phone woke me last evening, and I found myself with my knitting in hand...I'm hoping I did a good job! I do love the color pattern this fleece has created in this sock. 
I may have to take the other skien and make socks for me instead of a baby sweater...there are plenty more fleeces upstairs and how many sweaters can one grandbaby wear before she's outgrown them all? 
I hope to finish over the weekend...I'll pm you Marchwind for your address

betty


----------



## Marchwind

Weeeee! Your fleeces are nice better and you know I love the natural colors


----------



## Shazza

Yay thankyou Kelsey....Cyndi I have finished yours yay...will post on Monday, will take a pic before I send them.


----------



## mamajohnson

looks like I'm bringing up the rear for sure!
Marchwind, I always pick up more stitches than it says. Don't know why.
Have both heels turned, just need to finish up. Should get it done next week. I also need to gather a few goodies......:gaptooth:


----------



## canadiangirl

Done : ) Just going to rinse them and I'll get them in the mail this week. Hmmmm now what to begin next- need to pick something out of my huge want list lol. I'm thinking it's knitted chickens for Easter.


----------



## TNnative

I am so far behind. I will not have these done by March 20. :-( They will be done, just not by the 20th.

I had the worst time casting on these socks correctly. I kept dropping stitches off the needle and having to start over. I sat down 1 Friday morning and cast on 4 times before I got it right. Then I got the cuff almost done and found a mistake, had to rip back 4 rows and start them over. Then I had a hard time with the knit-thru-the-back-loop ribbing. Once I got the hang of the pattern, it was not so bad.. I did 3 full repeats of the pattern, I thought stopping at 2 1/2 sets made the sock a little short.

I am now up to the heel turn of the 1st sock and I need help. I did _Turn Heel: Row 1 (RS): sl 1, k16, ssk, k1. Turn work._ Here is my problem, I have 10 stitches left on the needle that they do not tell me how to handle. Do I knit them, do I slip them to the needle I'm working on & start Row 2 with them? 

Help, I have been sitting here an hour trying to figure this out.


----------



## mamajohnson

TNnative said:


> I am so far behind. I will not have these done by March 20. :-( They will be done, just not by the 20th.
> 
> I had the worst time casting on these socks correctly. I kept dropping stitches off the needle and having to start over. I sat down 1 Friday morning and cast on 4 times before I got it right. Then I got the cuff almost done and found a mistake, had to rip back 4 rows and start them over. Then I had a hard time with the knit-thru-the-back-loop ribbing. Once I got the hang of the pattern, it was not so bad.. I did 3 full repeats of the pattern, I thought stopping at 2 1/2 sets made the sock a little short.
> 
> I am now up to the heel turn of the 1st sock and I need help. I did _Turn Heel: Row 1 (RS): sl 1, k16, ssk, k1. Turn work._ Here is my problem, I have 10 stitches left on the needle that they do not tell me how to handle. Do I knit them, do I slip them to the needle I'm working on & start Row 2 with them?
> 
> Help, I have been sitting here an hour trying to figure this out.


Ignore those stitches right this min. Do Exactly what the pattern says. When you get to 'turn work' Just turn around and knit back on what you just did.

I know, it sounds crazy. But you will use up those stitches. They sorta just hang out on the needle as you use them a little at a time. 
No, you don't slip them. They stay where they are.

Your doing great! hang in there!


----------



## betty modin

After reading Marchwind's and GAM's post about the length of the heel flap I tried on the first sock. That heel flap hadn't seemed long enough, but I did count rows... it's not long enough and the sock is way to tight. So, it will be a bit longer on the socks, but BOTH of them will be wearable when I'm finally done.
Sorry about that Marchwind. I usually check by comparing them to other socks or measuring. I guess I just figured that actually counting the rows would be enough-
NOTE to those not yet finished...check that heel flap so the sock will fit right.

betty


----------



## TNnative

Thank you, mamajohnson. The heel is turned & I am almost thru the gusset. I guess I looked & puzzled over it so long that I completely confused myself. I am back in track now!


----------



## Marchwind

TNnative I don't think mine will be finished by the 20th either but it will be close. Don't fret just enjoy the experience. It sounds like you have learned a lot working on these. That's the whole point of the KAL's is to stretch you knowledge base.

Betty not to worry, take your time. I haven't tried these on yet. But I've had to rip back many rows at several different times so my progress is slow at this point. I shouldn't knit on these while I'm stressed or while my mind is racing with other stuff


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I know Marchwind is saying not to hurry, but COME ON!
There are 16 days left til the deadline. 
Keep after it and you will all have them finished up in no time!
Try not to lose focus. 

I am going to be a little bit worried until I know that everyone has received their socks. :angel:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

TNnative said:


> I am now up to the heel turn of the 1st sock and I need help. I did _Turn Heel: Row 1 (RS): sl 1, k16, ssk, k1. Turn work._ Here is my problem, I have 10 stitches left on the needle that they do not tell me how to handle. Do I knit them, do I slip them to the needle I'm working on & start Row 2 with them?


I highly recommend that you DON'T do like I did the first time I turned a heel .... I somehow added a new needle every time I turned my work ... I had so many needles sticking out of that heel until I finally figured out I didn't need to add a new needle :runforhills:


----------



## TNnative

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I highly recommend that you DON'T do like I did the first time I turned a heel .... I somehow added a new needle every time I turned my work ... I had so many needles sticking out of that heel until I finally figured out I didn't need to add a new needle :runforhills:


This is what I did yesterday, I wasn't thinking and kept picking up needles til I ran out. Then I sat and puzzled til my puzzler was sore (hat tip to Dr Seuss), the more I looked the more confused I got.


----------



## TNnative

Bang! Bang! Bang! < that is me, banging my head on the table.  After reading Betty's tip about checking the heel, I sat down to work a few rounds before work this morn and decided to try the sock on to test the heel. I couldn't get the cuff over my instep!! ARGH! < this is me wailing and shrieking and gnashing my teeth. 

What have I done wrong? I cast on the amt of stitches they called for and I am using a #1 needle. Maybe I knitted too tight? Should I do a different cuff rather than the twisted rib?
I have my sock here with me at work. When my work is complete this afternoon and I have time, I am going to frog the whole thing to start over. Here is my sock as it is right now, pre-frogging.


----------



## Marchwind

Yikes! TNnative I hate to say it but your gonna have to rip it out I think . It looks so nice too. Gaaaa, now Im afraid to try on my socks.

BTW Betty, I have pretty skinny feet but I do have a kind of high instep, not hugely so though.


----------



## mamajohnson

TNnative said:


> Bang! Bang! Bang! < that is me, banging my head on the table.  After reading Betty's tip about checking the heel, I sat down to work a few rounds before work this morn and decided to try the sock on to test the heel. I couldn't get the cuff over my instep!! ARGH! < this is me wailing and shrieking and gnashing my teeth.
> 
> What have I done wrong? I cast on the amt of stitches they called for and I am using a #1 needle. Maybe I knitted too tight? Should I do a different cuff rather than the twisted rib?
> I have my sock here with me at work. When my work is complete this afternoon and I have time, I am going to frog the whole thing to start over. Here is my sock as it is right now, pre-frogging.



Bummer!!! And it looks SO nice! Maybe you need a #2 needle? I knit pretty tight, and am using a #2. But, unfortunately, you will probably have to frog the whole thing. :awh:


----------



## TNnative

Thanks! I absolutely love the color, so much so that I bought another skein and have it put back to make a pair for myself later.

I think maybe I knit the cuff too tight. I am going to try to knit looser on the 1's, then might go to 2's. I was afraid to have them too loose. I did a pair w/6 ply on 3's once for myself and they are way too loose.


----------



## Falls-Acre

That is actually a lot how my socks look, except I can get them over my heel (the ribbing anyway). Still, I think it's partly to do with using the twist instead of the proper lace opening. Without the extra room for the fabric to stretch, you end up with a much tighter fabric and give up the "one size" aspect of the pattern. I plan on giving my socks either to one of my kids or my mother, all of whom have smaller feet than I.

I love the color though TNnative.


----------



## TNnative

Falls-Acre said:


> Still, I think it's partly to do with using the twist instead of the proper lace opening. Without the extra room for the fabric to stretch, you end up with a much tighter fabric and give up the "one size" aspect of the pattern. I plan on giving my socks either to one of my kids or my mother, all of whom have smaller feet than I.
> 
> I love the color though TNnative.


So should I do a regular ribbing or just do the same ribbing but relax a little? I really think I knitted it too tight.

I love the color also. It is handpainted but does not have a color name on the tag. It reminded me of a pond at my friend's in the early spring, blue water, green willows just putting out set in a field still covered in brown/gold sage grass.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

TNnative,

I wonder if it might be your cast-on that is restricting the stretch of the ribbing?

Have you ever read this article?
(rule number 2 is the one I am thinking of)

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1334


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Great article, GAM


----------



## TNnative

Thank you GAM. I read #2 and bookmarked that page. I think maybe I cast on and knit the cuff too tight. I am going to cast on again tonight and try doing it looser.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

TNnative, your socks have left the farm.


----------



## mamajohnson

ok, I have a question here - 
Why is it I seem to knit my socks INSIDE OUT??? :huh:
Was cruising along about done with the instep and discovered it was all wrong, inside it the sock were my outside stitches.

Now, just how the heck did I do that? AND my other sock, although just 2 rows past where I picked up the gusset stitches was the same way.
I have frogged both, but just what is going on? and I don't see a way to fix it, other than to pull the sock through the needles and continue knitting.

Am I weird, or has anyone else done this?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Mamaj, how the heck did that happen?

I think when I first started knitting there was one time that I got my work inside out somehow.
But it was only the ribbing, not an entire cuff with the heel on it.

Another thing I have done was to pick up the gusset stitches on the away side first, thus knitting in the round, but in the wrong direction.
Danged lefthandedness that time.
Perhaps you did some variation of that?

Oh, and nice avatar pic. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson

Glad ya like my pic! 

I have no idea how I did that. I am not sure how to fix it, in fact I am sorta scared to start knitting again! ugh!

I will suck it up in a bit and start back up. As many socks as I have knitted, I should be able to fix it. lol


----------



## Marchwind

Are you knitting on your far needles rather than the ones closest to your body?


----------



## canadiangirl

I was puzzling about the inside out knitting but Marchwind is right, that would do it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That could do it. That would be easy after turning the heel.

Recently my DH got turned around and started knitting his hat inside out. He knit four rows before catching it. It seems to happen to everyone.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well I got everything straightened out. I am almost to the toe on sock 1, and starting the decrease rounds on sock 2. Not sure exactly what I did. Maybe picked up on the wrong side or something?! At any rate I am back on track!


----------



## Lythrum

I'm finally finished! I just grafted the toes this morning.  So now I will show you what my swap was for.

Last summer, my talented and creative cousin said he would make a metal lawn sculpture for me. He asked me what I wanted and said to make it a challenge. So I asked him for a firefly, with something on the tail that I could put a candle in to light up at night. So he came up with this, which has a solar panel on it and lights up at night.  Since its face looks like a butterfly and it lights up like a lightening bug, I named it my butterbug. I offered him in return that I would knit him a pair of socks. He said that instead of making socks for him that I could make a pair for his wife. So when I saw this pattern I decided it would be perfect to make for her socks. So here are the socks and the butterbug, the swap finally done. :dance:


----------



## Marchwind

Lythrum what a great trade . Your Butterbug should be a Butterdragonbug with those double wings it looks like my favorite, a dragon fly. Your sock look great too. I hope she appreciates them.


----------



## Lythrum

I thought that the wings looked like a dragonfly too, but it didn't exactly roll off of the tongue.


----------



## Marchwind

It is very cute either way


----------



## betty modin

I have been at a conference in Seattle WA since Tuesday evening...lots of driving to and from, lots of sitting and listening, some knitting before and after, lots of visiting with my new Grandbaby and her lovely parents who live near enough to where the conference was that I got to stay with them!
I was so tired when I finally drove the last 7 miles up the mountain and pulled into my own little driveway. BUT, on the kitchen counter was a package with my socks from WIHH. 
I was good...I waited until I'd unpacked, fed the dogs and did a bit of prep for going off to work tomorrow. Such lovely springy socks were inside! I love them-soft, earthy and full of good thoughts from a wonderful woman. Included was a lovely bar of herbal soap (mint-a-sota) and a pin I'll enjoy wearing too. Thank you so much.
Now I'm re-energized for finishing off the socks for Marchwind-It seems to be going a bit faster with all the practice I've had on the pattern. I'll be ready to try on the second (hopefully correctly heeled) sock by tomorrow bedtime. If it works, I'll be 'on time'. If not...I'll be on time anyway.

betty


----------



## Marchwind

Betty we need pictures of you with the socks on.

Don't worry about being notice with my socks, really, I mean that.

Glad you were able to spend some quality time with your daughter and granddaughter. I bet it made your trip special.


----------



## Shazza

Take two.....Your socks will be in the mail today Cyndi. :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sweet!!! thanks so much, Shazza!


----------



## Shazza

Mine were at the post office too...from Kelsey...gorgeous colors thankyou so much...and for the extra pressies  I will take a photo tonight and share.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yaaaa-ay! I've been wondering how much longer til your socks got to you! :bouncy:

Now I can stop worrying.


----------



## Shazza

The cream ones are Cyndi's before I sent them....pre shrunk in her shower 

The colored ones are from Kelsey and fit perfectly. :sing:


----------



## rileyjo

Done! and out with the mail later today.


----------



## canadiangirl

I sent off Hercsmama's pkg but thought I'd show the finished socks as well. I did mine in a solid.


----------



## Marchwind

Very nice Canadagirl!

There is no way I'll have these socks finished by tomorrow Canadagirl . I'm about to start the toe on one sock, and finished the instep decreases on the other one.


----------



## canadiangirl

Don't worry about it Marchwind. Like Spring it will get here when it gets here lol -We are getting a snowstorm tomorrow to welcome the first day of spring with probably more school cancellations. Good day to knit : )


----------



## betty modin

Okay, so I'm not last...just almost last. I got the gusset finished on the 2nd sock this evening. I'll finish by Friday, get them washed and blocked and off ASAP. The past week has been busy at work, and I've fallen asleep knitting more than once!This pattern is not easily knitted in one's sleep-a fact related directly to the tinking I've done on the heel and gusset of the aforementioned sock. 
Marchwind, thanks for all your kind words of encouragement...I'll PM you for the address.
betty


----------



## Marchwind

Betty if you are busy please do not stress getting these done in a hurry. Your sleep is far more important than my socks. I haven't tried them in my sleep yet but sleepy, yes . I think I got 4 rows done and the next day had to rip most of them out. It seemed to be a self defeating exercise.


----------



## mamajohnson

WIHH! I am DONE! (actually done a few days ago)
BUT - I can't send until I get a couple of packages in the mail. :rock:

I will let you know when I send, and no, I won't post a pic! you have to wait. teehee!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Whoo-hoo! I got my socks today! RileyJo, they are gorgeous! (And thanks for the goats milk soap!)

I'll post pictures later when I am over this bug. :teehee: They really are gorgeous! I'm sure all my friends at dance will be jealous.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I got a package from Australia!! Yippeee! The socks were wrapped in beautiful tissue, tied with rafata and a pug charm! (I'll be using the pug charm to make a stitch marker.)

The socks are beautifully knit and oh-so tall! I can't wait to see how the pattern looks after I full them.

Thanks Shazza!!


----------



## hercsmama

I have a signal!!!!
I'm sitting in my truck in Kearney. We have no internet yet at the house, so I had to wait until Iade the trek into town.
CG, my package arrived today!!! Hence to trip to town to pick it up.
I love it!! The socks are gorgeous, and the soap and pin are as well. Love the card, is that a local lighthouse??
Rileyjo, yours were mailed last Friday by dh. I'm sorry it took me so long to get them out. I could post a novel of the latest goings on here.
I'll try to check in later before I go home. Take care all!


----------



## canadiangirl

Super, glad they arrived safe and sound - yes the lighthouse is from Peggy's Cove the card is from a painting done by a friend of mine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

After dancing in the shower!!

Perfect fit!


----------



## Marchwind

Very nice all the way around WIHH


----------



## Shazza

Oh WOW Cyndi they look great :dance:


----------



## Marchwind

Ohmagosh! I got my socks and lotsa goodies from Betty :bow::dance::clap: the socks are to die for, absolutely beautiful. And she went way overboard with the fantastic fifties. All are adorable sheepie things . I found one other after I took these photos, some really cute note cards. I'll retake better pictures. I was running yesterday so these will have to do for now.

My photo isn't showing up, hmmm. I'll have to find another way.
For give the sink full of dishes 

March KAL by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Marchwind

Canadagirl I finished your socks and will try to get them into the mail today. I'll send you a PM for your address.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Shazza said:


> Oh WOW Cyndi they look great :dance:


Well, of course they do! You knit them after all!

They feel wonderful also!!

Thanks again, ever so much!


----------



## mamajohnson

I mailed WIHH's socks last week! She doesn't know this, but she will actually get 2 boxes...cause I discovered too late that I couldn't get one of the goodies I wanted to send her in the mail. It had to go fedex.

:grin:
Should make it's way up north by Monday or so.


So.... WIHH - look for one priority mail box and one FedEx box! :kiss:


----------



## mamajohnson

I do hope your socks fit well! That yarn was pretty cool,I wish they hadn't discontinued it! Now, on monday you will get the iitem I couldn't ship in that box. When you get it you will understand.


----------



## mamajohnson

Love the snow pics!


----------



## Miz Mary

Betty , you found some cute treasures there ! Oregon coast soap ?! 



Cheesy Jalapeno popcorn ?! THAT sounds DELISH !!! You got spoiled WIHH , how cool !!

dryer balls ?! PATCHOULI dryer balls ?!? Where do I find more info on these ?! Holy cow that sounds like something I NEED to make, like , right now !!!


----------



## betty modin

Fog Wash soaps from Yachats. The bar I sent to Marchwind is one they make only for the Black Sheep Gathering. They have lOTS of soaps-and I love them all. You can find them online, but I usually stock up at the BSG. (which is why I had an extra bar of the one with the sheep on it...and the rest just fell into place once the soap was in hand.)

betty


----------



## Miz Mary

Yachats is beautiful ! I have played music @ the Drift Inn years ago !!


----------



## mamajohnson

Miz Mary said:


> dryer balls ?! PATCHOULI dryer balls ?!? Where do I find more info on these ?! Holy cow that sounds like something I NEED to make, like , right now !!!


What I did was take some of my first (really ROUGH LOOKING) yarn balls and knitted a little cover for it, then popped it in the washer/dryer and let it felt. Then I added some of my patchouli essential oil. 

Here is the cover pattern...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dryer-ball


----------



## mamajohnson

WIHH - those truffles came from where I work. Aren't they great? I thought they would make you think of spring time.
And the popcorn is awesome! You should taste the dill pickle pop corn.... :cute:


I'm probably gonna get fat working there.


----------



## Marchwind

I can't wait to use that soap. It smells like sweet grass. I had just opened a bar of soap a few days prior to getting Betty's package so now I have to wait


----------



## canadiangirl

We had more snow over the week-end but I'm betting it's the end now, Spring Forward socks arrived in my mail box this morning. Really beautifully knit from Marchwind, along with some other yummy goodies! Thanks so much, they fit perfectly : )


----------



## Marchwind

Oh yay! The chocolate are just because they were cute sheep and good chocolate . The nuts are a local specialty, I've never tried them but that been told they are delicious. The girl at the shop showed me which are the best flavors. Hopefully you don't have tree nut allergies. The soap was made by a friend of mine in Bmidji, Minnesota. A little bit of my two homes.


----------

